# Java fern spores



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well im kinda wondering how the little plants growing all over my leaves detach themselves? or do i plant the leaf on a log lol..


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I take mine off and let them float around till they get a little bigger then attach them.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ahh ok lol i wasent sure lol i was like leaf and roots? somthings wrong . ill give that a shot. thanks.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Taking the plantlets off won't hurt, but there's no need to rush it and remove them. They can be left on the leaf indefinitely...until the old leaf dies off.

I can't confirm, but would not be surprised if being attached to the mother plant allows them to get nutrient that way, if the plantlet doesn't have much root/rhizome, removing them may actually slow their growth.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

indeed, these spores i have have about 1 inch roots lol and are little lumps all over the leaf lol..


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Are the leaves forming yet? If the leaves are small or non-existent, I'd leave them on to get bigger. I usually don't remove plantlets I intend to keep until they get to be close to 2 inches or so.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

S orry should have said that to leave them till they are a couple of inches.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I pretty much do like Mr.Fishes suggest, leave them till they detach on their own.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

The leaves are close to an inch atm lol, il probably leave them (Lazy) haha. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

When they are forming off the leaves like that, it is sometimes an indication that the plant is stressed. A really healthy hunk of java fern will more often grow via new rhizome growth.

It is especially an indication if the leaves they are forming off of are browning and withering away.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ahh indeed, i agree, but that is only because the pj's we purchased them at only had leaves haha, no rhizome at all, only a tiny stem.  my java furn in my 180 has many new leaves growing out of its rhizome. and yes indeed, they are starting to brown though id rather 10 small plantlets then a large singuler leaf haha.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I had both, the growth was from the rhizome and from the biggest leaves. I think it was due to poor light filtering down to the bottom of the tank.


----------

